# Passage Mac OS 8 à Mac OS X impossible ?



## tweek (8 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite installer Mac OS 10.0.3 Sur un iMac G3 tangerine qui tourne actuellement sous Mac OS 8.5.1

_(spécifications du mac: 96 Mo de RAM 4Gb disque dur)_

Lorsque je lance l'installation, je recois un message d'erreur m'informant que Mac OS 10.0.3 ne peut etre installé sur une machine disposant au minimum de Mac OS 9.1

N'y a-t-il vraiment aucun autre moyen pour installer OS X ?

Merci*


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2007)

Je te d&#233;conseille cette installation:
1- ton disque dur est BEAUCOUP trop petit pour accueillir MacOS X
2 - ton Mac manque de RAM (MacOS X commence &#224; &#234;tre utilisable &#224; partir de 512 Mo)
3 - cette version 10.0.x est plus que plantog&#232;ne! MacOS X a commenc&#233; &#224; &#234;tre stable avec 10.2.8 seulement


----------



## tweek (8 Janvier 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Je te déconseille cette installation:
> 1- ton disque dur est BEAUCOUP trop petit pour accueillir MacOS X
> 2 - ton Mac manque de RAM (MacOS X commence à être utilisable à partir de 512 Mo)
> 3 - cette version 10.0.x est plus que plantogène! MacOS X a commencé à être stable avec 10.2.8 seulement





Pour le disque dur, aucun soucis, je vais me commander un petit Maxtor de 20 Gigas, histoire d'avoir quelques trucs. Ce n'est pas vraiment pour lancer des trucs gourmands ou y déposer des gros fichiers, il me servira juste pour tester mes sites sur le net. 

Pour la RAM, oui, ca fait limite. Mais je pense que OS 10.0.3 n'est pas trop trop gourmand...

Pour ce qui est de la stabilité de cette version, c'est sans aucun doute qu'elle ne tiendra pas la route comme Tiger ou Panther, mais comme je l'ai précisé, c'est juste pour le web, donc pas un usage très fréquent.


Je tiens vraiment à installer cette version... je désire juste savoir s'il y a un moyen de le faire sans passer par classic, sachant que je n'ai aucun CD de OS 9 qui lui conviendrai.*


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2007)

Tu pourrais installer le nouveau disque et le CD de MacOS X ne verrait pas MacOS 8, mais je ne suis pas s&#251;r que tu r&#233;ussisses quand m&#234;me... car ces vieux mod&#232;les n&#233;cessitent une mise &#224; jour du firmware et celle-ci n&#233;cessite MacOS 9.


----------



## tweek (8 Janvier 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu pourrais installer le nouveau disque et le CD de MacOS X ne verrait pas MacOS 8, mais je ne suis pas sûr que tu réussisses quand même... car ces vieux modèles nécessitent une mise à jour du firmware et celle-ci nécessite MacOS 9.




Et si je tente en mode target avec mon iBook G4 ? je partitionne, et boote sur le CD de OS X.

Tu penses que se serait faisable ?


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2007)

en mode target.... ton iMac a une prise Firewire?

et restera le probl&#232;me de la mise &#224; jour firmware qui n'aura pas &#233;t&#233; faite sur l'iMac et tu auras des soucis en d&#233;marrant sous OS X (g&#233;n&#233;ralement &#233;cran restant noir)


----------



## tweek (8 Janvier 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> en mode target.... ton iMac a une prise Firewire?
> 
> et restera le problème de la mise à jour firmware qui n'aura pas été faite sur l'iMac et tu auras des soucis en démarrant sous OS X (généralement écran restant noir)




Rhaa non! y'a pas de Firewire sur le G3 je n'avais pas vu :hein: 

Comment puis-je faire cette mise à jour du firmware ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2007)

A part en installant d'abord MacOS 9, je ne vois pas....

ca doit se trouver pour pas cher MacOS 9, non?


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2007)

Tu veux faire du web en 10.0.3 ? bon courage pour trouver des navigateurs qui s'installent encore la dessus


----------



## tweek (8 Janvier 2007)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> A part en installant d'abord MacOS 9, je ne vois pas....* ca doit se trouver pour pas cher MacOS 9, non?



Oui, je peux me débrouiller pour en trouver un, mais alors une fois OS 9 installé, je n'aurais pas besoin de faire de mise à jour de firmware pour passer sur OS X, si j'ai bien compris? ou je dois quand meme en faire une ?

J'ai trouvé ceci, mais alors pour savoir quel est le bon iMac, je suis perdu...




melaure a dit:


> Tu veux faire du web en 10.0.3 ? bon courage pour trouver des navigateurs qui s'installent encore la dessus



Pour tester mes sites sous internet explorer, tu sais, le pire navigateur au monde qui est utilisé à plus de 80%. Il y est par défaut sur la 10.0 


*


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Pour tester mes sites sous internet explorer, tu sais, le pire navigateur au monde qui est utilisé à plus de 80%. Il y est par défaut sur la 10.0
> 
> 
> *



Tester ton site sous IE de la 10.0 ? Et tu crois que tu vas valider ton site comme ça ? Hé bé !

Soit tes futurs utilisateurs sont sur Mac, et ils seront très peu nombreux à utiliser IE. Soit ils sont sur PC et tes tests ne valent rien, car IE PC n'est pas IE Mac ...


----------



## tweek (8 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Tester ton site sous IE de la 10.0 ? Et tu crois que tu vas valider ton site comme ça ? Hé bé !
> 
> Soit tes futurs utilisateurs sont sur Mac, et ils seront très peu nombreux à utiliser IE. Soit ils sont sur PC et tes tests ne valent rien, car IE PC n'est pas IE Mac ...



Je ne cherche pas à valider mon site, mais je veux etre tranquille à savoir qu'il s'affiche parfaitement sous tout les navigateurs


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> ... car ces vieux modèles nécessitent une mise à jour du firmware et celle-ci nécessite MacOS 9.



C'est curieux ce que tu dis, puisque d'après le tableau des mises à jour de firmware, l'OS 8 suffit.

Extrait:
_*Important :* ces mises à niveau de firmware ne peuvent pas être installées lorsque l'ordinateur est démarré à partir de Mac OS X. Pour les installer, vous devez démarrer l'ordinateur depuis un dossier Système Mac OS 8 ou Mac OS 9 situé sur le disque dur de votre ordinateur (non pas à partir d'un CD). Consultez les configurations requises énumérées pour chaque programme d'installation pour plus de détails. _


----------



## tweek (8 Janvier 2007)

Ouais, j'ai vu &#231;a, pour OS 8, la version du firmware est 1.2. J'ai regard&#233; sur le G3, &#231;a correspond bien.

Vu qu'il n'y a pas de Firewire (pour le mode target) je me vois r&#233;duit &#224; trouver un CD OS 9...

Quel birdel :hein:


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Ouais, j'ai vu ça, pour OS 8, la version du firmware est 1.2. J'ai regardé sur le G3, ça correspond bien.
> 
> Vu qu'il n'y a pas de Firewire (pour le mode target) je me vois réduit à trouver un CD OS 9...
> 
> Quel birdel :hein:



La version 1.2 est à mettre en rapport avec ton mac, pas avec l'OS qui est dessus (indistinctement 8 ou 9).

Et je ne vois pas le rapport avec le mode target. 

Tu fais la màj du firmware depuis OS 8 (en me basant sur l'indication d'Apple), puis tu formates le dd et tu installes un OS X (10.2 ou 10.3), en ayant au moins 128 Mo de ram (mais le max de ram pour ce mac est bien mieux).

Par contre, sur un dd de 4 Go, ça va être short.

Et pour faire fonctionner classic, il faut effectivement au moins OS 9.1.


----------



## tweek (8 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> La version 1.2 est à mettre en rapport avec ton mac, pas avec l'OS qui est dessus (indistinctement 8 ou 9).
> 
> Et je ne vois pas le rapport avec le mode target.
> 
> ...




Je ne sais pas quel mac j'ai exactement, si c'est le 233, 266 ou 333 MHz... donc pour télécharger la mise à jour, je ne sais pas trop...

Beh le rapport avec le mode target, c'est que ça m'aurait permis de reformater le disque dur (qui je précise est partitionné en deux sur le G3) plus facilement. Parce que vu que je n'ai pas les CD d'origine, pour formater je ne vois pas comment...

De toutes façons, OSX veut Classic apparament au minimum, il refuse de booter.

Divoli, je veux installer Mac OS 10.0.x. Pas Jaguar ou Panther 
je sais je suis chiant, mais j'y tiens


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Divoli, je veux installer Mac OS 10.0.x. Pas Jaguar ou Panther
> je sais je suis chiant, mais j'y tiens



Je te le d&#233;conseille fortement. Cette version de l'OS &#233;tait tr&#232;s immature (et pour cause), tr&#232;s instable, et beaucoup de logiciels et de p&#233;riph&#233;riques n&#233;cessitent au minimum 10.2.8 , quand ce n'est pas 10.3.9.

Avec 10.0.x, tu vas droit dans une impasse.


Edit: pour tester ton site, il serait plus judicieux d'utiliser ton iBook, non ?


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2007)

J'ai encore ma Mac OS Public Beta de 2000


----------



## tweek (8 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je te le déconseille fortement. Cette version de l'OS était très immature (et pour cause), très instable, et beaucoup de logiciels et de périphériques nécessitent au minimum 10.2.8 , quand ce n'est pas 10.3.9.
> 
> Avec 10.0.x, tu vas droit dans une impasse.
> 
> ...



Je sais, je sais. mais je ne veux brancher aucun périphérique dessus, si ce n'est que le câble ethernet.

Et ce n'est pas que pour tester mes sites, ca servira à ma mère qui n'a pas d'ordinateur. Ca lui permettra d'aller voirs deux trois trucs sur le net 




			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore ma Mac OS Public Beta de 2000



Belle relique de OS X  *


----------



## tweek (9 Janvier 2007)

J'ai réussi à installer nickel Mac OS 10.0, il a tourné nickel, il se lance assez rapidement, et je n'ai pas eu le moindre plantage.


Seulement là je viens de chnager le mac de place, et en le rebrachant et en le réallumant, j'ai eu directement un écran gris avec ceci inscrit dessus:



> hac-boot unknown word
> Failed to boot
> Apple iMac Open firmware 3.0 f3 built on 12/02/98 at 10:25:41
> Copyright 1994-1998 Apple computer Inc,
> ...



quand je tape un texte apres le _, ca me met soit un ok soit unknown word.
Impossible de booter soit par C soit pas la touche Alt...

Quelq'un sait ce qui lui arrive ?

Merci*


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (11 Janvier 2007)

Ben oui, 
c'est un N° de Firmware qu'est pas compatible avec OS X !
on te l'avait bien dit !
faut écouter les anciens 
PS: j'ai des amis qui ont grillé leur Imac 500 DV en ratant la MAJ du firmware!
Patrick


----------



## tweek (11 Janvier 2007)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Ben oui,
> c'est un N° de Firmware qu'est pas compatible avec OS X !
> on te l'avait bien dit !
> faut écouter les anciens
> ...



J'ai débranché le mac quelques minutes, puis rebranché, il a redémarré sur la partition de OS 8...

J'ai fait une réinstall de OS X dessus, ça a l'air d'être reparti.

J'hésite à faire la mise à jour du firmware, de peur de la rater, comme tu dis, au risque de bousiller le mac.


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2007)

Vu le nombre de messages de personnes qui se sont retrouvés avec des écrans noirs (dans le meilleur des cas) après un passage à X sans MaJ du Firmware, tu ne devrais pas hésiter. Mais bon c'est ton Mac, hein  
Mes deux Imac sont à jour question Firmware et ça tourne nickel.


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Vu le nombre de messages de personnes qui se sont retrouvés avec des écrans noirs (dans le meilleur des cas) après un passage à X sans MaJ du Firmware, tu ne devrais pas hésiter. Mais bon c'est ton Mac, hein
> Mes deux Imac sont à jour question Firmware et ça tourne nickel.



Même conseil


----------



## tweek (11 Janvier 2007)

Je suis en train de graver la Mise à jour sur CD (vu que ma vieile clé USB 1.1 n'est meme pas reconnue par os 8  

J'installe ceci dans pas longtemps. Je vous tiens au courant  

Merci


----------



## elsylvano (11 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Tester ton site sous IE de la 10.0 ? Et tu crois que tu vas valider ton site comme &#231;a ? H&#233; b&#233; !
> 
> Soit tes futurs utilisateurs sont sur Mac, et ils seront tr&#232;s peu nombreux &#224; utiliser IE. Soit ils sont sur PC et tes tests ne valent rien, car IE PC n'est pas IE Mac ...



Et pourquoi ne pas tout simplement utiliser browsershot pour valider ton site ? Coupl&#233; avec un validateur de code, &#231;a devrait aller.


----------



## tweek (11 Janvier 2007)

elsylvano a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas tout simplement utiliser browsershot pour valider ton site ? Couplé avec un validateur de code ça devrait aller.



Salut,
Je connais Browsershot, mais avec ma connexion plutot lente, ca prend beaucoup de temps pour qu'il parcoure tout le site.
Merci du conseil 




Bon ca y est, la mise à jour du firmware s'est faire impeccablement, il a redémarré sous OS8, j'ai installé OS X sur la seconde partition. Il redémarre parfaitement sans se coller dans l'open firmware.
Encore mieux: il fait vachement moins de bruit qu'avant!

Merci à tous!    

Derniere question: le disque dur est partitionné en 3: une pour OS 8, une pour OS X et une vide. Je n'ai vu nulle par dans utilitaire de disque comment re-partitionner le tout en une seule partition, histoire de gagner de la place. 
Un moyen ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2007)

Non, mais utilise donc ta partition vide pour tes documents. OS X &#224; tendance &#224; beaucoup fragmenter la partition o&#249; il est install&#233;, parfois au point de faire &#233;chouer toute tentative de gravure de DVD, c'est dire, alors, les docs sur une autre partoche, c'est pas plus mal.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (12 Janvier 2007)

bonjour,
Pascal a raison, et d'ailleurs on trouve aussi ce conseil sur le site macosXfacile que je suis en train de lire de fond en comble, pour mon prochain passage à OSX,
Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2007)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bonjour,
> Pascal a raison, et d'ailleurs on trouve aussi ce conseil sur le site macosXfacile que je suis en train de lire de fond en comble, pour mon prochain passage à OSX,
> Patrick



Tiens, faudra que j'ailles voir, car ça doit être suite à une intervention de ma part qu'il a modifié ce chapitre, alors


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (12 Janvier 2007)

c'est possible 
pat


----------



## tweek (12 Janvier 2007)

D'accord, je vais garder la partition vide.  


Merci encore pour l'aide et les conseils


----------



## grig (14 Janvier 2007)

2 - ton Mac manque de RAM (MacOS X commence à être utilisable à partir de 512 Mo)

250 Mo suffisent largement : Apple préconise 128 Mo minimum et mon Lombard tourne très bien sur Panther avec 192 Mo, mais je ne peux pas lancer "classic" depuis Os X, ça rame lamentablement, alors je suis obligé de faire un redémarrage sur classic pour le fauire tourner. Il te faut trouver un Os  9 pour la mise à jour du firmware.


----------



## tweek (14 Janvier 2007)

grig a dit:


> 2 - ton Mac manque de RAM (MacOS X commence à être utilisable à partir de 512 Mo)
> 
> 250 Mo suffisent largement : Apple préconise 128 Mo minimum et mon Lombard tourne très bien sur Panther avec 192 Mo, mais je ne peux pas lancer "classic" depuis Os X, ça rame lamentablement, alors je suis obligé de faire un redémarrage sur classic pour le fauire tourner. Il te faut trouver un Os  9 pour la mise à jour du firmware.



Mac OS X Tiger commence à etre utilisable fluide à partir de 512Mo.

Je tourne sous Cheetah (non je me fous pas de toi  )  aka. Mac OS 10.0.3 et les 96 Mo de RAM lui suffisent amplement.

Si tu avais lu mon post un peu plus haut, tu saurais que j'ai installé la MAJ du firmware parfaitement avec OS 8, système par défaut installé sur les iMac 266.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2007)

grig a dit:


> 2 - ton Mac manque de RAM (MacOS X commence à être utilisable à partir de 512 Mo)
> 
> 250 Mo suffisent largement : Apple préconise 128 Mo minimum et mon Lombard tourne très bien sur Panther avec 192 Mo, mais je ne peux pas lancer "classic" depuis Os X, ça rame lamentablement, alors je suis obligé de faire un redémarrage sur classic pour le fauire tourner. Il te faut trouver un Os  9 pour la mise à jour du firmware.





tweek a dit:


> Mac OS X Tiger commence à etre utilisable fluide à partir de 512Mo.
> 
> Je tourne sous Cheetah (non je me fous pas de toi  )  aka. Mac OS 10.0.3 et les 96 Mo de RAM lui suffisent amplement.
> 
> Si tu avais lu mon post un peu plus haut, tu saurais que j'ai installé la MAJ du firmware parfaitement avec OS 8, système par défaut installé sur les iMac 266.



Effectivement, selon la version utilisée, Mac OS X à besoin de plus ou moins de mémoire. Voici ce qui ressort de mon expérience personnelle :

Mac OS X 10.2 (Jaguar) : mini = 128/192 Mo - confortable = 256 Mo
Mac OS X 10.3 (Panther) : mini = 256 Mo - confortable = 384 Mo
Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger) : mini = 384 Mo - confortable = 512 Mo 

Pour Cheetah et Puma, je ne les ai pas utilisés. 

Bien entendu, ces notions sont relatives, plus le Mac est puissant et moins d'applications on fait tourner simultanément, plus les notions de "mini" et de "confortable" ont tendance à se confondre. 

Les chiffres que je donne ont été expérimentés avec des Mac relativement modestes (un PowerBook G3/266 et un iMac G4/700 pour les premiers, un iMac G3/450 pour les seconds, et un iMac G4/700 pour les derniers).

Par exemple, pour le PowerBook, j'ai bien senti la différence lorsqu'il est passé de 192 à 256 Mo, mais ses passages à 384 Mo puis 512 Mo n'ont pas changés grand-chose, et l'iMac G4/700, lui pouvait se contenter de 128 Mo pour Jaguar, alors que le PB, non.


----------



## tweek (14 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, selon la version utilisée, Mac OS X à besoin de plus ou moins de mémoire. Voici ce qui ressort de mon expérience personnelle :
> 
> Mac OS X 10.2 (Jaguar) : mini = 128/192 Mo - confortable = 256 Mo
> Mac OS X 10.3 (Panther) : mini = 256 Mo - confortable = 384 Mo
> Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger) : mini = 384 Mo - confortable = 512 Mo



Bon à savoir !


----------

